# custom vinyl toys



## sin is in (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 2, 2016)

That bear is amazing <З


----------



## sin is in (Mar 3, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> That bear is amazing <З


thanks


----------



## Edrian (Mar 4, 2016)

I also like the bear! :3
The first looks pretty abstract though, in a good way xD Still trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## sin is in (Mar 14, 2016)

Edrian said:


> I also like the bear! :3
> The first looks pretty abstract though, in a good way xD Still trying to figure out what it is.


a cake with a cherry on the top lol


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Bumped because these deserve more attention.


----------



## sin is in (Aug 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Bumped because these deserve more attention.


thank you ! i have been out of everything for a long time...  it really doesn't deserve that much attention, i just  wanted to share my " mods" and see if there are other people into this crap


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 21, 2016)

expected Funko Pop crap, was pleasantly surprised

seriously nice job! oughta send that Spider-Man one to @Bortz


----------



## sin is in (Aug 21, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> expected Funko Pop crap, was pleasantly surprised
> 
> seriously nice job! oughta send that Spider-Man one to @Bortz



blush blush! really thank you, again
now im trying to finish this thing  
_"This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius
The age of Aquarius
Aquarius!" 

 _


----------

